# Is Sookie sick?



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Housing 
*What size is your tank?* 3 gallons
*What temperature is your tank?* 80 or so.
*Does your tank have a filter?* Yes
*Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?* The flow from the filter creates bubbles.
*Is your tank heated? *Yes
*What tank mates does your betta fish live with?* None

Food
*What type of food do you feed your betta fish?* Top Fin Color-Enhancing Betta bits, and we started Tetra Freeze-Dried Bloodworms today and will be doing that occassionally.
*How often do you feed your betta fish?* 2 pellets twice a day

Maintenance 
*How often do you perform a water change?* Twice a week
*What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?* 50%
*What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?* Topfin Betta Water Conditioner

*Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? 

Ammonia: * *0 - 0.25
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH: 
Hardness:
Alkalinity: *

*Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?* None.
*How has your betta fish's behavior changed?* She seems more lethargic than normal. She has been hanging out near her heater and hasn't been flirting with Gandalf through the glass of their tanks like she usually does. She refuses to eat. We did manage to get one freeze-dried bloodworm in her a few minutes ago. She seems to have perked up a little since this. 
*When did you start noticing the symptoms?* 2-3 days ago.
*Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?* No. I figured it would be best to come here first.
*Does your fish have any history of being ill?* Not at all.
*How old is your fish (approximately)?* 5 months from when I got her. Not sure how old she was before that.




It's very possible I'm just being paranoid, but I take no chances when it comes to my fish. Those clear spots on her tail have always been there. She does not look any different than she normally does.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Just a though, but is the flow from the filter too strong for her?

I dont know if a 3 gallon tank can cycle, I have heard that it has to be 5 or more gallons, otherwise I would suggest doing a 100% water change and clean out the gravel if she has any. See if that perks her up any...


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Just a though, but is the flow from the filter too strong for her?
> 
> I dont know if a 3 gallon tank can cycle, I have heard that it has to be 5 or more gallons, otherwise I would suggest doing a 100% water change and clean out the gravel if she has any. See if that perks her up any...


She's been in this tank for a few weeks now and the filter doesn't seem to bother her at all. She usually swims right in front of it. I did a water change and cleaned the gravel and she seems a little bit more lively. I can try and see if I can baffle the filter and see if that changes anything.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Also, I know the filter looks really strong in that picture, so I'll explain. Sookie blew a bubble nest a few days ago (see my other thread) and it's currently located right under the filter. So it's blowing the bubbles around. I know it makes it look extremely strong, lol.

Edit: I shouldn't say currently since I destroyed it during the water change.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97659 Here's my thread about her bubble nest.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

wait what?!?! your FEMALE fish blew a bubble nest ?! oo i didnt know that was possible...I once thought my bettas were making bubble nets, but it was just bubbles forming from the aeration in the tank.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmmm...I'm not to sure on that. When my fish refuse to eat I fast them for a day, and then their at the sides of the tank going crazy for what ever I give them, but their generally not lethargic. maybe try giving them a dose of aq salt and see if that doesn't cheer her up at all.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sookie is still refusing to eat. She takes pellets into her mouth for a few seconds and then just spits them out. I'll try the aquarium salt.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

alright. Maybe she's being picky? Do you have any other foods to try?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> alright. Maybe she's being picky? Do you have any other foods to try?


We tried some bloodworms and she does the same thing. I'm kind of panicking because she's only eaten 1 bloodworm since Friday.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry quite yet, they can go a week without food. Is she still lethargic or acting different?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I wouldn't worry quite yet, they can go a week without food. Is she still lethargic or acting different?


She is definitely not lively like she usually is, but I wouldn't call her lethargic anymore either. She seems to be in the middle. I had my boyfriend go over there and stick his face up to the glass (usually she would come darting over to say, "HI, DADDY!", but this time she just slowly drifted to him, then went back to her corner (by the heater) then she went back to him. Now she's going back and forth.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmm. I don't know what to say. Could it be that she's old? If the aq salt doesn't work I dont know what else will help.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> hmm. I don't know what to say. Could it be that she's old? If the aq salt doesn't work I dont know what else will help.


She wasn't very big when we got her, and that was last September. I couldn't say how old she is for sure. I just wish she'd eat something.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm kinda baffled. I hope she gets better!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I'm kinda baffled. I hope she gets better!


I'm hoping she'll just eat if she gets hungry enough.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you have any garlic juice? I hear garlic can entice a betta to eat.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aurasoulful said:


> Do you have any garlic juice? I hear garlic can entice a betta to eat.


She seems really lively today (like her normal self.) She didn't eat this morning, but I'll try in a little while and see what happens.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck, I hope she she will eat soon


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aurasoulful said:


> Good luck, I hope she she will eat soon


Still not eating. We have tried two different brands of pellets, bloodworms, salting her tank, cupping her and THEN feeding her. Nothing works. I'm frantic at the moment.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmmm. I wonder if she saw a male, got eggy, and then is either eating those or absorbing them back into her body. My girls generally wont eat if thats the case. If anything else wrong with her? Golden flecks, white spots, black spots, colorless splotches, pine-coning, ripped up fins, lethargic, laying on the bottom? Anything?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> hmmm. I wonder if she saw a male, got eggy, and then is either eating those or absorbing them back into her body. My girls generally wont eat if thats the case. If anything else wrong with her? Golden flecks, white spots, black spots, colorless splotches, pine-coning, ripped up fins, lethargic, laying on the bottom? Anything?


Her tank is right next to Gandalf's, but she was in a divided tank with Spartacus for a few months and this never happened. 

Nothing else seems wrong with her. She seemed slightly lethargic until I switched her tank around yesterday. Now she's back to her spunky self. Her body maybe looks slightly paler than normal. We did try some aquarium salt, and we've been doing more frequent water changes since this has been going on.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

She seems to have tiny patches of gold on her that were not there before. What does that mean??


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, so she does not have clamped fins and she doesn't have a dusting of anything. She is slightly paler than usual, and I just shined a flashlight on her and she does have a small gold patch on her top fin that was not there before.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Now that we're shining a light on her and taking pictures of her (with flash) she definitely looks waaaay different than normal. These things aren't really visible when she's just swimming around in her tank.

On her top fin, there is a small gold patch that is normally not there. Her gills seem more inflamed than normal. That "bruise" looking thing on her tummy normally isn't like that either. Now I'm officially freaking out. What would you recommend the best treatment is??


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

The only place that was open was Walmart (ew) so we bought Jungle Ick Clear (the post about diseases on this website says to treat Velvet like you'd treat Ick, so I figured what the heck) and Parasite Clear. That was about the extent of their medications there. We also picked up some stress coat. 

If anyone is online, pleeeeeeeease help!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Velvet... my fish had something like that and it was natural coloring. if shes not flashing and scrathing I wouldnt even consider velvet, Im really more worried about that bruise. Being over stomach area, it could very well be the reason she is not eating. can it be parasites?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry! I got wrapped up in a short story I was writing. The ick treatment might clear things up. She might have a parasite in her belly, and she might have a slight case of velvet. The bruising definitely might be a sign of it. She also could be egg bound (can't pass the eggs) Do the full treatment and see if that doesn't get her better...


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Velvet... my fish had something like that and it was natural coloring. if shes not flashing and scrathing I wouldnt even consider velvet, Im really more worried about that bruise. Being over stomach area, it could very well be the reason she is not eating. can it be parasites?


Would you recommend treating her with the Parasite Clear we got? (That's all we could get at this time of night.)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Sorry! I got wrapped up in a short story I was writing. The ick treatment might clear things up. She might have a parasite in her belly, and she might have a slight case of velvet. The bruising definitely might be a sign of it. She also could be egg bound (can't pass the eggs) Do the full treatment and see if that doesn't get her better...


Should I go with the Ick Clear or Parasite Clear?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

try the parasite clear. She doesn't have ick and that gold spot may just be natural discoloration. Velvet is a gold dust that coats the fish. It'll literally look like dust on the fish. The bruising on the belly kinda makes me lean towards parasites


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh! btw i think i forgot to say this earlier, I love the name! Sookie Stackhouse all the way!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> try the parasite clear. She doesn't have ick and that gold spot may just be natural discoloration. Velvet is a gold dust that coats the fish. It'll literally look like dust on the fish. The bruising on the belly kinda makes me lean towards parasites


I'll start that now. How often would you recommend doing water changes with this? And how much? Also, should I keep up with the aquarium salt?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would do daily water changes, generally you do 100% water changes with medications. If it seems to make a big difference then keep up with the salt but if it doesn't you can probably cut back.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I would do daily water changes, generally you do 100% water changes with medications. If it seems to make a big difference then keep up with the salt but if it doesn't you can probably cut back.


That's kinda what I was thinking, but the back of the medication said 25%, so I thought I'd be sure. Do you have any experience with that kind of med? We didn't have many options tonight. (Darn Walmart.)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

go with what the bottle says. I don't really have experiences with it but I'd do what the bottle says.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe someones asked this.... but I was rereading and trying to rediagnose but... how often do you do a full water change?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

maybe you can try this, have her in a quarantine tank, change out the water every day/every 2 days, 100%. I really dont think its external parasites. Im suspecting the water parameters  so if you cant get it checked might as well keep it perfect for her treatment. does she look like she's pineconing at all? I just noticed the slight black edge to her scales towards the back.since we cant seem to dignose her maybe you can put her on aquarium salt( but ONLY if she isnt bloated, pineconing etc 1tsp/gal). Make sure water temp is same when changing water etcetc. see if she recovers her apetite at all...


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> maybe you can try this, have her in a quarantine tank, change out the water every day/every 2 days, 100%. I really dont think its external parasites. Im suspecting the water parameters  so if you cant get it checked might as well keep it perfect for her treatment. does she look like she's pineconing at all? I just noticed the slight black edge to her scales towards the back.since we cant seem to dignose her maybe you can put her on aquarium salt( but ONLY if she isnt bloated, pineconing etc 1tsp/gal). Make sure water temp is same when changing water etcetc. see if she recovers her apetite at all...


The water has _always_ tested fine. She is not bloated or pineconing. The water temp is always about the same when I do water changes.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Maybe someones asked this.... but I was rereading and trying to rediagnose but... how often do you do a full water change?


I do a 50% twice a week, and replace one of those with a 100% every other week. The water has always tested fine.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> maybe you can try this, have her in a quarantine tank, change out the water every day/every 2 days, 100%. I really dont think its external parasites. Im suspecting the water parameters  so if you cant get it checked might as well keep it perfect for her treatment. does she look like she's pineconing at all? I just noticed the slight black edge to her scales towards the back.since we cant seem to dignose her maybe you can put her on aquarium salt( but ONLY if she isnt bloated, pineconing etc 1tsp/gal). Make sure water temp is same when changing water etcetc. see if she recovers her apetite at all...


And your basis for suspecting the water parameters would be what?

I don't mean that to sound snotty. I just know for a fact that her water is always perfect, and I see nothing in anything I've typed to suggest otherwise.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fish-1472/please-help-blackmoor-red.htm

This article sounds like a similar problem and recommends cure with maracyn2 by mardel. 

lol think Im almost as wprried about your fish as you are.

edit: just to reply to your next post and not double post 

Its ok, i dont mind snotty just trying to think of all the possibilities untested  Sorry if i offended you


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oops triple posting, please forgive me.... i think the earlier suggested egg bound could be a possibility. you said you got her when she was quite small, maybe back then when she was house next to the male she wasnt of reproductive age yet...? just another thought. The only thing would be that eggy females would look bloated, can you see what her feces look like at all?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe i'm just seeing things but in the last pic posted her tummy either looked bloated or eggy.

Is there funky swimming involved? Swimming sideways, upside down, floating butt up, anything like that?

from what I understand, playing with the food - spitting it out and putting it back into their mouth is somewhat normal behavior. However they will eventually eat the food. The only time I had bettas not eat, it was right after I got them and they came from a cup with high ammonia (i like testing the petco/walmart water) and they probably had ammonia burns inside their mouth. However if you are doing 2 WC a week then as you say, the prams should be OK.
They can go a few weeks without food though. I had one not eat for almost 4 weeks. I was sure it was gonna starve but it got well and started eating.

If it were me, I would stop any meds unless you know for certain if it is velvet or ick.

I would then give her a day in normal water and then try a day or two in epsom salt in case she is badly bloated. Epsom is alot safer and will not harm her unlike long term AQ salt useage. 

Internal parasites also comes to mind but from what i have read about them, the fish eats but looses weight, not the other way around.

Im going send either OFL or sakura this way, maybe one of them can figure it out.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi lilth88. Sorry your girl isn't acting quite like herself. For now, I definitely agree with Tikibirds. Stop all medications. Neither med will help her unless she's showing definite symptoms. 

So just to clarify, she's been a bit large, off her food, and lethargic. But no weird swimming or SBD problems? 

Has she been pooping? Watch her for a while to see if she is. If she doesn't appear to be passing any waste, then that would explain why she looks a bit big. If she HAS been going normally, then constipation isn't the problem. In that case, I would say she most likely dropped her eggs, ate them, and is now reabsorbing them. When a female does this, she often does not eat because she is getting lots of protein from the eggs. She may also act lethargic and almost depressed, like she's disappointed that she didn't get to spawn. I've had this happen with a few of my girls, especially when they were housed next to males. It didn't happen to every girl I housed next to a male, though. One thing to keep in mind is often when they have eaten eggs, they pass a strange off-white, stringy poo. If your girl is not passing waste or not passing waste of that description, it could mean she's having some trouble absorbing her eggs.

My advice is to put her into 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon. You can get epsom salt at any drugstore. Make sure it has no additional scents or colors, just plain magnesium sulfate. Epsom salt is, among other things, a laxative, so it will help her pass any eggs she might have eaten. 

If you can, hide your males from her sight.

Oh! And one more thing. Water parameters can mean more than just ammonia and nitrite/nitrate. It also includes hardness and pH, so even if the ammonia etc part of the params were fine, tthe pH could have been off or something like that. A pH swing could easily cause her to show some lethargy/loss of appetite.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

You should make sure the water temp. never exceeds 82 F , i would suggest turning your heat down, if you heater dosen't have the feature, i'd suggest a lower watt heater, and check the temp each time you change the water.


thats all i could come up with :c sorry.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope sookie gets better, Maybe send a PM to Oldfishlady - she ALWAYS has the answer.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi lilth88. Sorry your girl isn't acting quite like herself. For now, I definitely agree with Tikibirds. Stop all medications. Neither med will help her unless she's showing definite symptoms.
> 
> So just to clarify, she's been a bit large, off her food, and lethargic. But no weird swimming or SBD problems?
> 
> ...



She's always been of the larger side. Someone else on the forum informed me she's a "giant." She is about 3 inches long. As far as bloating, I do not see any signs of that at all. If you look in my album, her stomach looks about the same as in those pictures except for that bruising. 

She is pooping, which I've been wondering about because she hasn't been eating for a week now (except for one bloodworm.) Last I saw her poop was yesterday, and it was kind of an off-white. My boyfriend says she saw a poop the other day that was half clear.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

BettaGirl290 said:


> You should make sure the water temp. never exceeds 82 F , i would suggest turning your heat down, if you heater dosen't have the feature, i'd suggest a lower watt heater, and check the temp each time you change the water.
> 
> 
> thats all i could come up with :c sorry.



When I posted that temp, it was a lot warmer outside (and inside.) We live in Wisconsin, where the temperatures fluctuate a lot. Last week it was in the 80s. This week it was getting down to the 30s at night. She does have a heater in there now that keeps it about 78.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

She definitely seems depressed. She's hanging out near the top of the water for the most part.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is a video of what she's doing right now. She seems to be breathing hard. I feel like such an awful parent right now, even though I know I'm not. I take good care of them. I change their water regularly. I test their water. I spoil them rotten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQbV1chpQuM


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

She might have something else we dont know about yet. I am honestly baffled. I hope she gets better with the parasite treatment


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> She might have something else we dont know about yet. I am honestly baffled. I hope she gets better with the parasite treatment


I'm sitting here in tears. We lost our cat last October, Spartacus like a month ago. I can't lose Sookie too.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Unfortunately fish are frustrating like that.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Unfortunately fish are frustrating like that.


So I'm at a loss as to what to do. Some of you are saying stop medication, some are saying keep going with the parasite medication. Where's OldFishLady at? lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol she's generally on soonish...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think Sakura8 is right. she seems egg bound, and depressed she couldn't be a mommy. The white poop is proof enough. She doesn't seem to get Skinnier which means that its most likley not internal parasites.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I think Sakura8 is right. she seems egg bound, and depressed she couldn't be a mommy. The white poop is proof enough. She doesn't seem to get Skinnier which means that its most likley not internal parasites.


So what should I do for this? I did a large water change today and did a little more AQ salt.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> My advice is to put her into 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon. You can get epsom salt at any drugstore. Make sure it has no additional scents or colors, just plain magnesium sulfate. Epsom salt is, among other things, a laxative, so it will help her pass any eggs she might have eaten.
> 
> If you can, hide your males from her sight.


She had some advice right here


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ohhh yes. We do have some epsom salt. I'll try that. We already blocked off Gandalf's tank from hers. He seems very disappointed, but he'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yay, glad we pinpointed something, I believe you can pm sakura8 about additional info as she is very knowledgeable on this matter. All the best to you and sookie!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

aokashi said:


> She had some advice right here


How long should I leave her in the epsom salt for? We'll be transferring her to the 1 gallon hospital tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Usually as long as you need until she get better. Which shouldn't be longer than a week. Water changes as per usual


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Lilith, the off-whit epoop is definitely an indication that she ate her eggs and is absorbing them. This explains the lack of Appetite and her depression. The passing of the eggs can take a couple of weeks sometimes but don't worry if she doesn't eat during this ime because she is getting nutrients from the absorbed eggs. Epsom salt will help make passing the waste easier. Got your PM and replied to it. Sorry for the typos, the external keyboard for he iPad died so I have to use the touchscreen one.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

We picked up some more epsom salt. Going to get that going in just a bit. Everyone cross your fingers, pray, send well-wishes!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay. So Sookie's poop right now is half white, half bright red. The white doesn't worry me. What would the red mean? It isn't like she's been eating...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> hmmm. I wonder if she saw a male, got eggy, and then is either eating those or absorbing them back into her body. My girls generally wont eat if thats the case.


I said that back on like page 3  Happy to know what it finally is  Hmmm as for the red poops maybe that has something to do with that bruise we saw earlier


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I said that back on like page 3  Happy to know what it finally is  Hmmm as for the red poops maybe that has something to do with that bruise we saw earlier


Should I be worried about it?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not to sure, but if I were you I wouldn't be worrying just yet


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

By bright red, is it blood red or red like a fish pellet?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

probably the blood worm it are finally coming out


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> By bright red, is it blood red or red like a fish pellet?


Bright red.

Sookie doesn't seem to be doing any better. She seems to be steadily declining. We tried the epsom salt for awhile, but that seemed to make her much worse, not better. She also seemed to be getting more and more gold on her fins, so we have been treating with AQ Salt and Maracyn. I'm losing hope. :-(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm worried too. Bright red poo would indicate some kind of internal bleeding, which we can do absolutely nothing about.  Velvet can go internal so I'm afraid that may have happened with Sookie.

You can continue with the treatment you're using but if it looks like she is suffering, you may need to consider the quality of her life and the next step . . . I'm really sorry.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm worried too. Bright red poo would indicate some kind of internal bleeding, which we can do absolutely nothing about.  Velvet can go internal so I'm afraid that may have happened with Sookie.
> 
> You can continue with the treatment you're using but if it looks like she is suffering, you may need to consider the quality of her life and the next step . . . I'm really sorry.


We started some Coppersafe for Velvet last night, and are continuing with AQ salt. I'm about willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. Just be careful with Coppersafe, it's really powerful stuff. When you're done using it, ttear down the tank and scrub it out to get rid of all traces of copper. Good luck with it.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Okay. Just be careful with Coppersafe, it's really powerful stuff. When you're done using it, ttear down the tank and scrub it out to get rid of all traces of copper. Good luck with it.


I didn't want to go with it, but I really don't want to just give up on her. The Maracyn says it's safe to use with it, but should I cease that seeing as how the Copper is so powerful?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maracyn won't do anything for Velvet so you might want to stop using it, yeah. And I don't blame you for not wanting to give up. She's a cutie and she's worth fighting for.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Maracyn won't do anything for Velvet so you might want to stop using it, yeah. And I don't blame you for not wanting to give up. She's a cutie and she's worth fighting for.


The bottle says no water changes are needed, but everything I'm reading says do one daily and just redose with the copper every day. Does that sound right? I would really hesitate to follow what the bottle says there.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, taht sounds right. No water changes would be if the tank was 10 gallons or more.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Yes, taht sounds right. No water changes would be if the tank was 10 gallons or more.


Yeah, she's in the one gallon hospital tank at the moment. It's heated, but not filtered.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

After weeks of Sookie not eating, medications, our tears, and our sweat, Sookie has passed away. We did everything we knew how to do, but it just wasn't enough I guess. 

RIP little buddy:


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

frazier71 said:


> I'm sorry



Thanks. I feel so terrible, but I know we did everything we possibly could.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah you did =\


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

I was reading the thread trying to figure it out too and when I got to the last page I teared up a little  you tried the best you could you were a wonderful mommy to her she's in the giant fish bowl in the sky


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

frazier71 said:


> I was reading the thread trying to figure it out too and when I got to the last page I teared up a little  you tried the best you could you were a wonderful mommy to her she's in the giant fish bowl in the sky



Fish are so hard sometimes. No matter how hard you try, sometimes it doesn't do any good.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm sorry Sookie! Poor girl. Just like my Big Red too.


----------



## Raspberry Betta (Apr 12, 2012)

Please read my post and reply!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Raspberry Betta said:


> Please read my post and reply!


What post?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm very sorry Sookie has passed, Lily. You did everything you could and then some.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm very sorry Sookie has passed, Lily. You did everything you could and then some.


It means a lot that you said that. I've felt so guilty today, even though logically I know I couldn't have done more.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I'm sure Sookie was very happy with you and that you took wonderful care of her.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am about to cry that she died :'(( am so sorry


----------

